

A study of the Zen aesthetic - aen
http://aentan.com/design/wabi-sabi-and-japanese-aesthetics/

======
emeltzer
I really like the mnemonic value of the examples in this post. Having a
concrete example and a picture for each aesthetic principle makes them easy to
recall later. As a designer, having the words to describe a form or situation
in a specific way is really useful!

